# Barbeque Grill Mounting



## USNRet (Nov 15, 2010)

Has any mounted an RVQ BBQ grill to their RV? I kept mine when I traded my old trailer on my new 300BH. I just 
don't want to hit anything when I mount the rail that the grill slides onto.....

Thanks for any help.....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't, but have considered it. You would definitely want to catch solid backing wherever you fasten the rail. If it's only attached to the 1/8" skin, it's going to let go. I loved the convenience of having the BBQ attached to the trailer, on our last one, but haven't had that luxury on the Outback.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

On our 295RE I looked at several alternatives to mount my Olympian ss grill. Finally settled on mounting the rail on the pass through door. Works well for us, but it is not under the awning which is a slight issue in bad weather. Mounted the rail with machine screws all the way through the door and washers on the inside surface of the door. And there is the issue of needing to take it off to get to stuff in the pass through on that side.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about the swing out arm that is used on the rear bumper of the 312BHS??

I still say, keep flames away from the plastic walls........


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Screw that. I'm a mainly griller. Its not a real BBQ until the flames are reaching a good 5-7 upon initial lighting. Mines about 6 feet away from the trailer. And I grill about 4 times a week.


----------

